# Cannot install Dashlaunch



## E1ite007 (Sep 24, 2021)

Howdy.

I just bought an Xbox 360 S Trinity, no HDD (I'm moving stuff with a 16 GB thumb drive).
I wanted to install Aurora since for some reason, the original owner didn't install it.
When trying to install Dashlaunch, this error shows up:






It says that it cannot install Dashlaunch on kernel 2.0.17559.0, although I'm using Dashlaunch v3.21. 
Also, when opening the misc options on the Dashlaunch installer, at the lower left side of the screen says that is version 3.18 (Idk why) just like in this pic:






Tbh, Idk what to do. On other forums I've read that installing (or reinstalling) the latest kernel should do the trick, or that is missing the avatar update... anyway, I would like some help to sort this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

try this one.  this is the one I used.  installer is dashlaunch.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 24, 2021)

Yeah you just have a Dashlaunch version that is older than the dashboard, so they are not compatible. With each new dash that MS releases, both a Xebuild for the nand image and a Dashlaunch version is updated for the new dash.

All it is, just install the newest version of Dashlaunch Like @godreborn suggested.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

I used to not install dashlaunch with a nand build, but they say that's not really necessary anymore, so I now install dashlaunch into my nand build whenever I update.  op, you're on the latest, and there probably won't be a new dash kernel ever again unless the tos is changed.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, no... it just says that kernel 17559 isn't supported, although I'm using latest Dashlaunch (the one @godreborn sent me).





Tbh, I don't know what is happening.
Would it have something to do with the lack of HDD? Or some kind of damage in the kernel update?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

No, hdd isn't needed.  Try dumping the flash and building a new nand with dashlaunch in it


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

Triple post


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

Triple post


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 24, 2021)

The only "abnormality" I see is the glitch2m type. Normally a Trinity is Glitch2 whether Ace, Coolrunner, or SRGH. I don't think you check it for CR4XL. IIRC its for winbond memory or fuse problems. You just bought it? No history?


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 24, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> The only "abnormality" I see is the glitch2m type. Normally a Trinity is Glitch2 whether Ace, Coolrunner, or SRGH. I don't think you check it for CR4XL. IIRC its for winbond memory or fuse problems. You just bought it? No history?


Yep. Seller didn't told me anything about it, neither how to use it, if it had double NAND, or something useful.
Since offline consoles don't register the date of the achievements, not even I know when was the last time this console was used.



godreborn said:


> No, hdd isn't needed.  Try dumping the flash and building a new nand with dashlaunch in it


Gonna try it.
Since it doesn't have Xell, it has 360 Usb Auto-Dumper, I will check a guide on how to use that.

*EDIT: *I just dumped the NAND with 360 Usb Auto-Dumper, and it's weird since there's only a couple of files that size around 1 MB in total. Since Idk how to use this utility, I could be doing something wrong.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

I just checked that dashlaunch on my system:


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> Yep. Seller didn't told me anything about it, neither how to use it, if it had double NAND, or something useful.
> Since offline consoles don't register the date of the achievements, not even I know when was the last time this console was used.
> 
> 
> ...


You should use nand dumper 360.  That's what I use anyway.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 24, 2021)

Love an old phatty 

If Xex menu opens you can try Swizzys nand flasher
https://www.realmodscene.com/index.php?/topic/3962-simple-360-nand-flasher-14b/


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> Love an old phatty
> 
> If Xex menu opens you can try Swizzys nand flasher
> https://www.realmodscene.com/index.php?/topic/3962-simple-360-nand-flasher-14b/


It's been with me for about 12 years, never gotten rrod, possibly since I use temp thresholds.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 24, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> Love an old phatty
> 
> If Xex menu opens you can try Swizzys nand flasher
> https://www.realmodscene.com/index.php?/topic/3962-simple-360-nand-flasher-14b/


Gonna try with that.
Since Xex Menu opens, it _should_ work.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 24, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> Gonna try with that.
> Since Xex Menu opens, it _should_ work.


We also need to figure out how to get your CPU key if Dashlaunch isn't opening up to get it and you dont have it. Xell doesn't boot with eject?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 24, 2021)

oh, yeah, I forgot about that.  op, you need your cpu key when building a nand image.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 24, 2021)

godreborn said:


> oh, yeah, I forgot about that.  op, you need your cpu key when building a nand image.





brickmii82 said:


> We also need to figure out how to get your CPU key if Dashlaunch isn't opening up to get it and you dont have it. Xell doesn't boot with eject?


It doesn't boot Xell, it boots to 360 Usb Auto-Dumper Beta by Blackcat, but it dumped my CPU key and some data of the NAND to my thumb drive, so I'm guessing that's fine.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 24, 2021)

I would suggest using Jrunner to build the image if you are not familiar with RGH stuff. Realmodscene also has a few different unofficial builds you can get if you need them.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

OK... I think I bricked this.
I tried to create a custom NAND with Dashlaunch, and I didn't face any kind of error in the process neither of patching it or flashing it, but now the console turns on but doesn't display any image... so yeah, I think this is bricked.
Fuck.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 25, 2021)

try to power cycle.  I don't know if it's required, but I always do it.  unplug the power, push the power button for about a minute to flush the memory, then plug the console back in.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

If you safe flashed it, it should have a dump of the original nand. You'll need a hardware programmer if it is indeed bricked. The program that builds the dashboard is called Xebuild, and it is incorporated into Jrunner which is a user friendly interface for the RGH/Jtag procedures. Dash launch does not have a dash builder afaik.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

Well, yeah it's bricked. Before, the console would boot slowly, but in around 2 minutes, now it just shows nothing and the power LED is on, and I cannot connect any controller neither access 360 Usb Auto-Dumper, not even after 20 minutes of waiting.
Fortunately, I did dumped the original NAND beforehand (as @brickmii82 suggests), so I just need to reflash it... but before I need to get the hardware... and also I need to learn to solder.
Shit.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

Something isn't right here, Simple nand flasher will only flash a updflash.bin file which would only come from a legitimate build. When it dumps it goes to flashdmp.bin, and you would have to make a build. What did you use to build a dashboard?


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> Something isn't right here, Simple nand flasher will only flash a updflash.bin file which would only come from a legitimate build. When it dumps it goes to flashdmp.bin, and you would have to make a build. What did you use to build a dashboard?


J-Runner.
The console is weird. Before I brick it, system wouldn't update the avatars since those were gray. It just wouldn't recognize the update in the USB drive.
OG owner I guess never used anykind of capabilities other than playing disk backups, since he didn't used Aurora, neither any kind of homebrew since he selled me the console with burned DVDs.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> J-Runner.
> The console is weird. Before I brick it, system wouldn't update the avatars since those were gray. It just wouldn't recognize the update in the USB drive.
> OG owner I guess never used anykind of capabilities other than playing disk backups, since he didn't used Aurora, neither any kind of homebrew since he selled me the console with burned DVDs.


Ok you are experienced and know RGH stuff enough to do an avatar update, I don't understand what could be wrong here either. Jrunner would still build a proper dashboard. Unfortunately, yes it sounds like you will need to solder to troubleshoot this problem further. Does Jrunner still have its logs for the build?


----------



## godreborn (Sep 25, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> J-Runner.
> The console is weird. Before I brick it, system wouldn't update the avatars since those were gray. It just wouldn't recognize the update in the USB drive.
> OG owner I guess never used anykind of capabilities other than playing disk backups, since he didn't used Aurora, neither any kind of homebrew since he selled me the console with burned DVDs.


You need an hdd for the avatars update.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> You need an hdd for the avatars update.


That answers that question in that case.



brickmii82 said:


> Ok you are experienced and know RGH stuff enough to do an avatar update, I don't understand what could be wrong here either. Jrunner would still build a proper dashboard. Unfortunately, yes it sounds like you will need to solder to troubleshoot this problem further. Does Jrunner still have its logs for the build?


I got an XeBuild log:



Spoiler: Log



==================================
 Swizzy's xeBuild GUI version 2.098
 Log Started: Friday 24/09/2021 09:53:42 p. m.
==================================

 *** Some console information ***
CB Version: 9188
Serial number: 123456789012
Console region: PAL/Europe (0x02FE)
DVDKey: 12345678901234567890123456789012
Console ID: 064B566441
MFR-Date: 23-06-09
OSIG String: PLDS    DG-16D2S        7485
FCRT.bin Required: False

Using xell-reloaded for Glitch hack
Including dashlaunch... Done!
Including custom dashlaunch settings (launch.ini)... Done!
Copying nand to data directory, this may take a while... Done!
Checking if SMC is Glitch or Retail...
Dumping current SMC... Done!
Checking SMC...
SMC is Glitch patched! it will be used the way it is...

Parameters sent to xeBuild:

-noenter -t glitch -c trinity -d data -f 17559 -b DD88AD0C9ED669E7B56794FB68563EFA -p C9CBEC7F04E1C63E27E8581569982320   output.bin

Building nand using xeBuild (this may take a while):

---------------------------------------------------------------
     xeBuild v1.21.810
---------------------------------------------------------------
base path changed to F:\Xbox 360 Trinity\xeBuild\files
---- { Image Build Mode } ----
building glitch image

done! fsroot found ok!
---------------------------------------------------------------
output.bin image built, info:
---------------------------------------------------------------
Kernel    : 2.0.17559.0
Console   : Trinity
NAND size : 16MiB
Build     : Glitch
Xell      : power on console with console eject button
Serial    : 123456789012
ConsoleId : 016896097961
MoboSerial: 7029729100079265
Mfg Date  : 06/23/2009
CPU Key   : C9CBEC7F04E1C63E27E8581569982320
1BL Key   : DD88AD0C9ED669E7B56794FB68563EFA
DVD Key   : 12345678901234567890123456789012
CF LDV    : 7
KV type   : type1 (no hash)
---------------------------------------------------------------
    xeBuild Finished. Have a nice day.
---------------------------------------------------------------


Moving output to your destination directory... Done!
Cleaning data and temporary directories... Done!


       ****** The app has now finished! ******


==================================
 Swizzy's xeBuild GUI version 2.098
 Log Started: Friday 24/09/2021 09:49:10 p. m.
==================================

 *** Some console information ***
CB Version: 9188
Serial number: 123456789012
Console region: PAL/Europe (0x02FE)
DVDKey: 12345678901234567890123456789012
Console ID: 064B566441
MFR-Date: 23-06-09
OSIG String: PLDS    DG-16D2S        7485
FCRT.bin Required: False

Using xell-reloaded for Glitch hack
Including dashlaunch... Done!
Including custom dashlaunch settings (launch.ini)... Done!
Copying nand to data directory, this may take a while... Done!
Checking if SMC is Glitch or Retail...
Dumping current SMC... Done!
Checking SMC...
SMC is Glitch patched! it will be used the way it is...

Parameters sent to xeBuild:

-noenter -t glitch -c trinity -d data -f 17559 -b DD88AD0C9ED669E7B56794FB68563EFA -p C9CBEC7F04E1C63E27E8581569982320   output.bin

Building nand using xeBuild (this may take a while):

---------------------------------------------------------------
     xeBuild v1.21.810
---------------------------------------------------------------
base path changed to F:\Xbox 360 Trinity\xeBuild\files
---- { Image Build Mode } ----
building glitch image

done! fsroot found ok!
---------------------------------------------------------------
output.bin image built, info:
---------------------------------------------------------------
Kernel    : 2.0.17559.0
Console   : Trinity
NAND size : 16MiB
Build     : Glitch
Xell      : power on console with console eject button
Serial    : 123456789012
ConsoleId : 016896097961
MoboSerial: 7029729100079265
Mfg Date  : 06/23/2009
CPU Key   : C9CBEC7F04E1C63E27E8581569982320
1BL Key   : DD88AD0C9ED669E7B56794FB68563EFA
DVD Key   : 12345678901234567890123456789012
CF LDV    : 7
KV type   : type1 (no hash)
---------------------------------------------------------------
    xeBuild Finished. Have a nice day.
---------------------------------------------------------------


Moving output to your destination directory... Done!
Cleaning data and temporary directories... Done!


       ****** The app has now finished! ******



And... no, I'm not experienced at all. This is the first time I use a RGH or a modded Xbox 360 in that regard.
I'm just experienced in other console's troubleshooting as OG Xbox, Wii U, 3DS and others, and that's why I kinda did my own research before asking here. When answers were leading me to nowhere, that's when I came asking for help.

*EDIT: *Too bad almost no console has anykind of brick protection as the Wii with Priiloader or 3DS with Magnethax.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 25, 2021)

Something looks weird with your DVD key, which could indicate an issue with the kv.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Something looks weird with your DVD key, which could indicate an issue with the kv.


Yeah, I noticed too.
360 Usb Auto-whatever showed error when trying to get the data, and it's just a string of secuential numbers (dunno why).
I don't have any idea why the OG modder modify it. The DVD works... but maybe just because he changed it ghetto style or something, and when trying to flash the NAND with that data, it cannot work with it.

*EDIT: *When checking on XeBuild, it shows the serial number to be the same: a string of secuential numbers, so Idk what the hell they did to this console when they modded it in the past. Thank God I still have my original 360 for playing.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

*** Some console information ***
CB Version: 9188
Serial number: 123456789012
Console region: PAL/Europe (0x02FE)
DVDKey: 12345678901234567890123456789012

This looks like the nand was built from donors originally. This console looks like a Frankenstein situation.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 25, 2021)

Try dumping the kv from the nand dump.  Then use kv modder to check DVD key.  It can be encrypted or decrypted, just need cpu key.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> *** Some console information ***
> CB Version: 9188
> Serial number: 123456789012
> Console region: PAL/Europe (0x02FE)
> ...


Sounds logical.
The console on the shell says it was built in 2010, but the NAND data says that it was built in 2009.
The serial number and DVD key is just secuential numbers.
And the region is PAL, although I'm from Mexico.



godreborn said:


> Try dumping the kv from the nand dump.  Then use kv modder to check DVD key.  It can be encrypted or decrypted, just need cpu key.


Well, it shows this:






The DVD drive info, serial number and manufacturing date is weird, but definitely the DVD key is not the one XeBuild is displaying.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

Now I'm just curious.
May this be salvageable at all? Did I just wasted $75 USD (around $1,500 MXN) for a piece of crap that would work correctly anyway?


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> Sounds logical.
> The console on the shell says it was built in 2010, but the NAND data says that it was built in 2009.
> The serial number and DVD key is just secuential numbers.
> And the region is PAL, although I'm from Mexico.
> ...


This is totally repairable, but yeah it's going to need hardware flashing. Normally, Xell would be your "Priiloader" but it never worked so something was off about this to start.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> This is totally repairable, but yeah it's going to need hardware flashing. Normally, Xell would be your "Priiloader" but it never worked so something was off about this to start.


OK.
Tbh, I'm not planning on getting the hardware... at least not now. NAND flashers are expensive for some reason (although it sounds logical), and taking this to someone who makes a living by modding consoles sounds cheaper.
What data should I scavenge for this person? And what info should I give to him?


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 25, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> OK.
> Tbh, I'm not planning on getting the hardware... at least not now. NAND flashers are expensive for some reason (although it sounds logical), and taking this to someone who makes a living by modding consoles sounds cheaper.
> What data should I scavenge for this person? And what info should I give to him?


Make sure they have that USB you used with the flashdmp.bin file and if you want to copy that xebuild log into a text file and show them, that might help also.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 25, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> Make sure they have that USB you used with the flashdmp.bin file and if you want to copy that xebuild log into a text file and show them, that might help also.


Perfect.
Then I will recolect the files, and... maybe tomorrow I will gonna check if someone can help me.
If I get any updates on this, whether some modder fixes my console, or I find something new, I will post it here. I don't like to let threads with no ending.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 26, 2021)

OK. I did it.
I got someone to repair the NAND of the console and it works now. The only issue (possibly related to the KV) is that I don't have any connection to Live, it's stuck in 17511 (the modder told me that I shouldn't update the console since he couldn't do it at all, and this is the only kernel that worked correctly), and according to the modder, the x360run chip is soldered like shit and it can be flimsy.
He couldn't fix the DVDkey, neither the serial number, and the drive only reads burned DVDs and cannot copy DVDs (neither burned or legit) to the HDD, so... yeah. Kinda OK so far, but some limitations given how the mod is done is somewhat disappointing, but at least it works for now.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 26, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> OK. I did it.
> I got someone to repair the NAND of the console and it works now. The only issue (possibly related to the KV) is that I don't have any connection to Live, it's stuck in 17511 (the modder told me that I shouldn't update the console since he couldn't do it at all, and this is the only kernel that worked correctly), and according to the modder, the x360run chip is soldered like shit and it can be flimsy.
> He couldn't fix the DVDkey, neither the serial number, and the drive only reads burned DVDs and cannot copy DVDs (neither burned or legit) to the HDD, so... yeah. Kinda OK so far, but some limitations given how the mod is done is somewhat disappointing, but at least it works for now.


Im glad you got it working again. This sounds like it is in rough shape though, which sucks.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

Does dashlaunch work now?


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 26, 2021)

godreborn said:


> Does dashlaunch work now?


3.18.
Since it's in 17511, I haven't tried to update to 3.21.


----------



## Ferris1000 (Sep 26, 2021)

1.Download Simple 360 NAND Flasher V1.2
2.Copy the the contents to an USB Stick
3.Execute Simple 360 Nand Flasher on your xbox360.
4.Dump the Nand by clicking X on your Controller.
5.Wait until the Dump is completed
6.Shutdown your XBox360 and Turn it on with the Drive Eject Button.
7.Xell will boot and show your CPU Key, write it Down because it's required in the next Step.

Now you chould have a Dump of your Nand and the CPU Key of your Xbox360.

8.Download JRunner and download the latest Kernel.
9.Click on Load Source and select the Nand Dump.
10.Enter the CPU Key and click Re-init

If you've done everything right then Jrunner will display all the details of your NAND.

11.Check if the right explot is selected (JTAG, RGH or RGH2)
12.Check that the newest Kernel is selected.
13.click on "Create XeBuild Image" to create a new (updated) NAND Image.

If everything went right you should have a file called "updflash.bin"

14.Copy "updflash.bin" directly to your USB Stick.
15.Plug the USB Stick back into your Xbox360 and boot into Xell by pressing eject while the Xbox360 is turned of.

Xell should detect the updflash.bin and flash your xbox with the New Updated (ONLY FOR YOUR XBOX360) created XeBuild Image.

If in any circumstances xell won't flash it and keep looking for an Update than use Simple 360 NAND Flasher V1.2 to flash the Image by clicking A on your Controller.


After that your Xbox is Updated with the Newest Kernel and you can proceed with Dashlaunch.

Good Luck and thank me later


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

if you want to install avatar stuff, once you get an hdd, make sure you install the official update from 17511, or whatever dash you're on.  an hdd is required for avatar, media, kinect, and xbox emulator stuff.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

you may have to renamed $SystemUpdate to $$ystemUpdate (if you're blocking updates).  this bypasses that.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 26, 2021)

Ferris1000 said:


> 1.Download Simple 360 NAND Flasher V1.2
> 2.Copy the the contents to an USB Stick
> 3.Execute Simple 360 Nand Flasher on your xbox360.
> 4.Dump the Nand by clicking X on your Controller.
> ...


Would try it, if the last time I tried to flash the NAND didn't brick my console.
If I had the proper hardware to flash the NAND, I definitely do it, but I'm not in a rush for that since the KV is banned and I would have to get another one (via dumping my other Xbox's NAND, or buying one) to get online capabilities. Afak, updating the kernel doesn't have any other use in RGH, but I may be wrong.



godreborn said:


> if you want to install avatar stuff, once you get an hdd, make sure you install the official update from 17511, or whatever dash you're on.  an hdd is required for avatar, media, kinect, and xbox emulator stuff.


Done it.
Got a case for a 2.5 HDD I had laying around and it works now.
Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

you're on late enough dash kernel to where playing games shouldn't be any issue.  that kernel may only be a tos as with the kernel above it.  looks like there's only a few dash kernels in between that and the latest:






not a big deal.  the last good dash kernel was 16xxx, since it unlocked 2TB external hdd.  mostly good for dlc, which I think can't be done with an rgh otherwise afaik.  xbla can be and possibly xblig, but not dlc.  if you want to install the hacked compatibility files, you need to unlock hddx first.  that's the xbox partition.  they won't transfer otherwise even if it says it's okay.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

there's an option for that in fsd and aurora, to unlock access to hddx.  then, all you do is copy and paste the compatibility files.  that's all there is to it.  the newest allow the guide to work in xbox mode as well, so if that works, you know it's working.


----------



## E1ite007 (Sep 26, 2021)

godreborn said:


> you're on late enough dash kernel to where playing games shouldn't be any issue.  that kernel may only be a tos as with the kernel above it.  looks like there's only a few dash kernels in between that and the latest:
> 
> View attachment 277266
> 
> not a big deal.  the last good dash kernel was 16xxx, since it unlocked 2TB external hdd.  mostly good for dlc, which I think can't be done with an rgh otherwise afaik.  xbla can be and possibly xblig, but not dlc.  if you want to install the hacked compatibility files, you need to unlock hddx first.  that's the xbox partition.  they won't transfer otherwise even if it says it's okay.


Well, maybe the modder unlocked HDDx, since yesterday I installed DLC for WWE Smackdown vs RAW 2011 and it worked.
And yeah, I would like to update the kernel to the latest, but since I doubt it would work correctly based on the last experience I had, I would like to wait for the proper hardware.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 26, 2021)

here you can see it working:  the xbox emulator is on the hdd, so possibly not by the modder.  you just have to allow access, which is what I mean by unlock.  it's disabled by default to prevent someone from messing something up, because at least with fsd, the flash is included with hddx.  I can't remember if it is with aurora.  that's what I used to send over the hacked files

g:


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

ok so basically i have the same xell reloaded thing (auto dumper) and when i disabled live block i accidentally updated my xbox and it wont send display signal when i boot normally but it can boot to the auto dumper so i got help from someone on discord and using j runner rawflash's xenon.elf i just get two red screen flashes where i cant read anything from then and then it tries rebooting to the dash which doesnt work because the dash is just gone for some reason
edit: also sorry for the reviving an old thread


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

if you updated online while using an rgh or jtag, I think you'll have to manually reflash the system with a nand programmer.  I forgot what happens if you update normally though.


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> if you updated online while using an rgh or jtag, I think you'll have to manually reflash the system with a nand programmer.  I forgot what happens if you update normally though.


it was the update prompt on the normal dash is using a nand programmer the only way?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not sure.  I think so.  the way that jtag rgh work is by sending the hypervisor from 4xxx kernel in place of the one from the firmware installed.  since the system uses efuses, it won't allow downgrading, so I think that's what causes the brick.


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure.  I think so.  the way that jtag rgh work is by sending the hypervisor from 4xxx kernel in place of the one from the firmware installed.  since the system uses efuses, it won't allow downgrading, so I think that's what causes the brick.


i see quick question tho do you have any idea why it would red screen if a usb device is inserted  (no matter whats inside the usb)


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

not sure.  do you have a nand dump?


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure.  do you have a nand dump?


i think i do but its not on the flash drive and when i put it on the drive it just red screens aswell


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

can you boot into xell?  there's one option I can think of.


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> can you boot into xell?  there's one option I can think of.


well the auto dumper version of xell


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

I don't remember the instructions as it's been 10 years or so, but I once had a bad flash somehow, and I was able to fix it with the debian disc.  I think it makes a wireless link between the system and the pc.  all you need is to be able to boot into xell.  can't say it will work, and I can't find a tutorial for it, but I have the live cd on my computer.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

I'm not sure of its limitations:


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't remember the instructions as it's been 10 years or so, but I once had a bad flash somehow, and I was able to fix it with the debian disc.  I think it makes a wireless link between the system and the pc.  all you need is to be able to boot into xell.  can't say it will work, and I can't find a tutorial for it, but I have the live cd on my computer.


well i have a modified version of xell so probably wouldnt work?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

nm, I think it's for xbr, which is much earlier firmware, plus I think you still need to open the system.  I couldn't remember.


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/533740462842839074/910918826567270400/unknown.png
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/533740462842839074/910918720833065070/unknown.png
here are two dogshit quality pics of the redscreens i get before reboot


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

never seen those screens before.  it's pretty difficult to get rid of xell, since it's only 50 blocks, and the first 50 blocks of the nand, so I can possibly see it still working even after an official update.  maybe @brickmii82 or @DinohScene know what those screens are.  it doesn't look good though.


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 18, 2021)

I get that screen sometimes when I boot up the N64 emulator with a memory stick that isn't compatible. It doesn't seem to work unless its an older thumb stick. Do you have a USB plugged in with a launch.ini file on it? Something likely isn't being read right due to either incompatibility or corruption.


----------



## mydough (Nov 18, 2021)

brickmii82 said:


> I get that screen sometimes when I boot up the N64 emulator with a memory stick that isn't compatible. It doesn't seem to work unless its an older thumb stick. Do you have a USB plugged in with a launch.ini file on it? Something likely isn't being read right due to either incompatibility or corruption


well its a formatted drive i might use my secondary usb that i know will most likely work


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 18, 2021)

Was the update a game update or system update? Because if it's a system update, there will be some issues and you will need to have the rgh nand reflashed to the console. Also, updates burn fuses and update LDV(Lock Down Value) and nullify previous updates to prevent downgrade. If you have the original nand I dont believe it will work any longer, and Im not sure if you can safely update LDV on a stock nand without actually updating and go online. Looks like you go online so you might be KV banned already and it wouldnt matter stock or not, but the reflash thing is probably unavoidable if you did indeed system update.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2021)

iirc, those red screens are stack dump errors.

I'd say flash a freshly hacked NAND to your system if possible.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

the debian disc is only for xbr and freeboot 360?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

found a tutorial for it: https://www.realmodscene.com/index....h-your-nand-using-debain-live-cd-and-your-pc/


----------



## godreborn (Nov 18, 2021)

btw, I'm not sure if you'd need the launch.ini, but you can boot into the official dash with dashlaunch (sfc:dash.xex) by hold the right bumper when booting up or when selecting "guide home."  if it still doesn't work, the debian disc may be your last hope outside of sending it to someone to fix.


----------



## Jamesgamingthe (Nov 19, 2021)

E1ite007 said:


> OK... I think I bricked this.
> I tried to create a custom NAND with Dashlaunch, and I didn't face any kind of error in the process neither of patching it or flashing it, but now the console turns on but doesn't display any image... so yeah, I think this is bricked.
> Fuck.


rip


----------



## mydough (Dec 1, 2021)

So i fixed my Xbox by sending a updxell.bin file via a tftp. I wired my Xbox to my computer directly and use a static ip and it sent it to the modified XeLL version and got me the "normal" XeLL reloaded menu. After that i used a xenon.elf of a nand flashing program that i cannot remember the name of and used a nand dump that i modified using J-Runner to get my Dashboard back. Hope this help anyone who gets the same problem in the future! 
( auto-dumper ) <---- Added this so hopefully someone looking to get rid of the modified XeLL version can find this post and maybe contact me.


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi! I have this problem a dashlaunch 3.21 when it shows me information at the bottom of the screen, I don´t know if this has happened to someone else too, but the board and the flash aren´t the same.
I did RGH 3.0 and the motherboard is a Falcon, I´m afraid something was done wrong and one day the console doesn´t boot.
Does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

Maculo said:


> Hi! I have this problem a dashlaunch 3.21 when it shows me information at the bottom of the screen, I don´t know if this has happened to someone else too, but the board and the flash aren´t the same.
> I did RGH 3.0 and the motherboard is a Falcon, I´m afraid something was done wrong and one day the console doesn´t boot.
> Does anyone know what it could be?View attachment 290282


dump the flash, it will tell you what it reads as.


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

godreborn said:


> dump the flash, it will tell you what it reads as.


Okey, when I dump it wich program will tell me the information? J-Runner for example?
Thanks for your response


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

I think j runner or xebuild gui.


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

Ok here it is, it says it is a Falcon, but dashlaunch says Trinty in flash info


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

Also I have the log file when I flashed the new Nand, and it also says It is a Falcon


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

that I'm not sure why it's saying that in dashlaunch.  have you tried reflashing the system?  there are two files helper and launch iirc (forgot the full name) that are created with dashlaunch, so maybe don't include dashlaunch this time and install it manually?  though, the problem might be rgh 3.0 that's causing it to say the wrong thing.  that's probably the most likely reason.  @ploggy , I think installed an rgh 3.0, so maybe he knows if his dashlaunch says that.  I haven't installed an rgh 3.0 yet.


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

The Xbox works well, if not I think it won´t boot up. Maybe @ploggy  can help me if you say he has installed it.
Thanks


----------



## ploggy (Dec 18, 2021)

I haven't got that issue with my Trinity RGH3? it all looks normal for me? I'm sorry I don't know why it would show up like that for you 


My advice If your Xbox still works, leave it alone lol


----------



## Maculo (Dec 18, 2021)

I see, it says Trinity twice, I only have it wrong.
Every single problem has to happen to me when doing this things, I don´t know why. I will leave it like that
Thanks!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 18, 2021)

I would agree: if it ain't broke, don't fix it.  maybe some sort of glitch ironically.  lol


----------



## ploggy (Dec 18, 2021)

Maculo said:


> I see, it says Trinity twice, I only have it wrong.
> Every single problem has to happen to me when doing this things, I don´t know why. I will leave it like that
> Thanks!


Take it as a compliment... Your Xbox is now Unique


----------

